# Migrating to Canada



## judge (Nov 27, 2013)

Dear User, I want to know opinion/options to moving to Canada. We are family of three. I am 34 year old holding bachelor degree in engineering and 12 year experience in software/web service along with project management. My wife is around 40 year old she is having masters in sociology. My baby is 16 months old. 
As far as I know express entry pool is only accept 470 above files and I am not holding master so I can't score the points as per my understanding. Is their any scope in it?
Second I knew about PNP but I didn't know the whole process and how fair chance I have in it. 
My wife did her masters around in 2005 and I did my bachelor in 2009 and I think study visa chances are totally shunned or If their is any scope please, share your view If she can admitted in Ph.D course.


----------



## judge (Nov 27, 2013)

I am waiting for valuable inputs


----------



## judge (Nov 27, 2013)

Dear User, I want to know opinion/options to moving to Canada. We are family of three. I am 34 year old holding bachelor degree in engineering and 12 year experience in software/web service along with project management. My wife is around 40 year old she is having masters in sociology. My baby is 16 months old.
As far as I know express entry pool is only accept 470 above files and I am not holding master so I can't score the points as per my understanding. Is their any scope in it?
Second I knew about PNP but I didn't know the whole process and how fair chance I have in it.
My wife did her masters around in 2005 and I did my bachelor in 2009 and I think study visa chances are totally shunned or If their is any scope please, share your view If she can admitted in Ph.D course.


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

judge said:


> Dear User, I want to know opinion/options to moving to Canada. We are family of three. I am 34 year old holding bachelor degree in engineering and 12 year experience in software/web service along with project management. My wife is around 40 year old she is having masters in sociology. My baby is 16 months old.
> As far as I know express entry pool is only accept 470 above files and I am not holding master so I can't score the points as per my understanding. Is their any scope in it?
> Second I knew about PNP but I didn't know the whole process and how fair chance I have in it.
> My wife did her masters around in 2005 and I did my bachelor in 2009 and I think study visa chances are totally shunned or If their is any scope please, share your view If she can admitted in Ph.D course.


Almost no chances. Use the CRS tool to see where you stand.


----------

